# Video game character shipping... do you do it?



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 10, 2009)

I know I do.

And you know who I ship.

You don't?

A GAR-ry wolf and his fox pet should give you a hint.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 10, 2009)

You have very good taste. 8)

Does it have to be furry videogame characters?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 10, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I know I do.
> 
> And you know who I ship.
> 
> ...


 


Did I win anything? O:


----------



## Holsety (Jan 10, 2009)

The only time I've ever heard the word shipping was in a Golden Sun: TLA board, after learning what it was I never went back 

So I guess thats a no.


----------



## Laze (Jan 10, 2009)

... Dare I ask what, what is _'shipping'_?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

shipping? you mean like worshipping?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 10, 2009)

It's when a creepy person wants two people to make love, Example: Cloud X Zack.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 10, 2009)

It's not creepy when other people do it. :O

And no you don't win because I have seen that and many other of those pics in pixiv. 

Though I was surprised to see stuff like Panther domming Wolf in that site.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 11, 2009)

kk?


----------



## AlexX (Jan 11, 2009)

You mean where two characters are essentially pulled out of a hat and thrown in bed together?

No way! I may be a fanfic writer, but even I have standards! >:E


----------



## Kajet (Jan 11, 2009)

I shall palm my face in the general direction of this thread.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

And it's generally done with two characters that would never do it together. Sonic/Shadow, Fox/Wolf, Sonic/Tails, etc...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 11, 2009)

It's Wolf/Fox, not Fox/Wolf. Fox doesn't have the license to be a dom!



AlexX said:


> You mean where two characters are essentially pulled out of a hat and thrown in bed together?
> 
> No way! I may be a fanfic writer, but even I have standards! >:E



And here you have people who assume that every slash pairing is simply lolsex.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 11, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> kk?


 You do not win, Because that picture is easy to find 


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's not creepy when other people do it. :O


 Yes it is. 


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And no you don't win because I have seen that and many other of those pics in pixiv.


 B-but all the cool pics are on pixiv. ;___:


AlexX said:


> No way! I may be a fanfic writer, but even I have standards! >:E


 But your a furry. O:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> You do not win, Because that picture is easy to find


silly you, that's not the point of the thread...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's Wolf/Fox, not Fox/Wolf. Fox doesn't have the license to be a dom.



Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf Fox/Wolf 

Too fuckin bad.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 11, 2009)

Fox is too wimpy to dom, Imo.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fox is too wimpy to dom, Imo.



Fox isn't even gay (as proven repeatedly in Star Fox Adventures, Star Fox Assault, and Star Fox Command [though Command isn't canon]).


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Fox isn't even gay (as proven repeatedly in Star Fox Adventures, Star Fox Assault, and Star Fox Command [though Command isn't canon]).


SHHHH!!! YOU KNOW NOTHING!!


----------



## Laze (Jan 11, 2009)

Do Silent Hill 2's Bubble Headed Nurses count?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

SirRob said:


> SHHHH!!! YOU KNOW NOTHING!!



Buzz off.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Fox isn't even gay.


he is, for furries


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Fox isn't even gay (as proven repeatedly in Star Fox Adventures, Star Fox Assault, and Star Fox Command [though Command isn't canon]).



Many shippings aren't even agreeing to their sexual orientation.

The point is that Fox and Wolf shared so much time together shown in more serious and developed conflict as opposed to Krystal. I mean, Fox and Wolf's exchange in various scenes in Assault has a lot more quality than Krystal's LOLTRICKY moment. Heck, even in Command, Fox and Wolf had more personal issues than LOLEMOKRYSTAL.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Many shippings aren't even agreeing to their sexual orientation.
> 
> The point is that Fox and Wolf shared so much time together shown in more serious and developed conflict as opposed to Krystal. I mean, Fox and Wolf's exchange in various scenes in Assault has a lot more quality than Krystal's LOLTRICKY moment. Heck, even in Command, Fox and Wolf had more personal issues than LOLEMOKRYSTAL.



Wolf does admit respect for Fox, but that does not translate into automatic yaoi.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Fox isn't even gay


Yes he is.


Ty Vulpine said:


> (as proven repeatedly in The Legend of Krystal,


Fuck, If Wolf dressed that slutty, Fox would jizzed his pants!


Ty Vulpine said:


> and Star Fox Command [though Command isn't canon]).


 YOU KNOW NOTHING!!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 11, 2009)

Does Rouge tying up Knuckles, pounding the fuck out of him and then coercing him into "digging" for her "jewel" count? I should post that shit some time. It's practically the only erotic thing I've ever written.

Also, there's this site called Queer as Lylat. There was one story on there where Fox and Wolf both crash land on a planet with all communication cut off that I actually liked even though I'm not gay (the only part that was kinda stupid was Falco getting all jealous and threatening to kill Wolf if he doesn't treat Fox right etc)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 11, 2009)

So who make a better husband for Leo?

Rouen or Komamura?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> And it's generally done with two characters that would never do it together. Sonic/Shadow, Fox/Wolf, Sonic/Tails, etc...



And in general, the idea is to make them openly gay despite any obvious-as-day interest they show towards a character of the opposite gender.


I don't do it. I call it "Character-rape", and I mean that in more ways than one.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 11, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The point is that Fox and Wolf shared so much time together shown in more serious and developed conflict as opposed to Krystal. I mean, Fox and Wolf's exchange in various scenes in Assault has a lot more quality than Krystal's LOLTRICKY moment. Heck, even in Command, Fox and Wolf had more personal issues than LOLEMOKRYSTAL.


Just because you insist a pairing makes more sense doesn't mean it does.

And no, Krystal and Fox had more notable dialogue than Fox and Wolf in Command. In Command Wolf doesn't really do anything that isn't stock "rival dialogue" and when he joins Fox he's rather agreeable for most of the dialogue (even if he's a tad snide about it). Krystal, however, changes a lot based on the route you take, and no matter what Fox still has a soap opera-esque scene with her before she joins up again.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 11, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Just because you insist a pairing makes more sense doesn't mean it does.
> 
> And no, Krystal and Fox had more notable dialogue than Fox and Wolf in Command. In Command Wolf doesn't really do anything that isn't stock "rival dialogue" and when he joins Fox he's rather agreeable for most of the dialogue (even if he's a tad snide about it). Krystal, however, changes a lot based on the route you take, and no matter what Fox still has a soap opera-esque scene with her before she joins up again.



This is the only fucking group of people I know that will argue over which character is gay or not based on in-depth analysis of their dialogue.

HINT: THEY'RE FUCKING FOXES WHO GIVES A SHIT


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

Holsety said:


> If anything, I think he cares more about how silly you all are about it rather than caring about the foxes themselves. or maybe he likes seeing his own posts wtf do i know i probably shouldnt speak for others



I just don't understand how/why people think Fox and Wolf are "gay" (or Sonic and Shadow or any combination) when there's absolutely no evidence to support it, and just want to see how they come to their conclusion. Unless they just like to be fags and pair couples that would never be otherwise.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I just don't understand how/why people think Fox and Wolf are "gay" (or Sonic and Shadow or any combination) when there's absolutely no evidence to support it, and just want to see how they come to their conclusion. Unless they just like to be fags and pair couples that would never be otherwise.



I wasn't necessarily agreeing with the topic. I think its silly to actually THINK the characters are gay when its either obvious they're not or it implies otherwise, however if people want to write their own stories saying otherwise who gives a shit.


who gives a shit in general though really stop caring so much ._.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I just don't understand how/why people think Fox and Wolf are "gay" (or Sonic and Shadow or any combination) when there's absolutely no evidence to support it, and just want to see how they come to their conclusion. Unless they just like to be fags and pair couples that would never be otherwise.



Furries

and fan-fiction doesn't need evidence


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 11, 2009)

I have this to say. We all know Fox and Wolf are indeed not gay. We all know that Fox is in some what of a relationship with Krystal (Nintendo makes it obvious in the games.) How ever when it comes to fan-fic why should it matter? I mean they are the artist/writer. If they want Fox and Wolf to be gay then so be it. If they want Fox and Wolf to be straight then thats fine too. I mean what good is it doing for you guys to argue. I'm a die hard Star Fox fan and some of the stuff I see is quite funny. Besides we all know it will never happen. Plus as far as the story goes Fox and Wolf will always be rivels


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 11, 2009)

Keeping fap material for fans of a videogame canon is srs bzns.


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 11, 2009)

*waves paw at Adrian* Pfft Krystal is just the fall back XD
Krystals is a fox for a reason, Fox needs his heir ;p *snickers*
I'll just say she's Fox's mistress (OxO Mistress Krystal?...oh lordies *shudders* thats not my bag >.>)

An' I saw the way Fox looked at Wolf in Assualt and how awkward they were on the final approach to the Aparoid Queen. *flails, wag wag wag*

Mind you in all that I completly agree with ya. 
Everyone gets there guilty pleasures and the world moves on! ^ ^


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, we don't care if they are official or not. That IS the point of shipping after all - to create a SOLID pairing out of non-canon pairings using the canon material that has presented.

It is not the matter of whether they are canon-straight or not, but rather, whether it is canon or not that those excuses of them being paired are feasible or not. It's not whether Wolf is a fag, but rather, has he shown tendencies in the game to give the idea that he does have a thing for the fox.

...

WOLF LIEKS LEATHER DURRR


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 11, 2009)

and collars X3 *wag wag wag*


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2009)

And huge blasters, har har har. ;D


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wolf: Wipe that stupid look of your mug! We're not done yet!

Euchre: *griiiiiiiiiin~<3* X3


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 11, 2009)

Why are we arguing about this exactly? This is a simple 'yes, no' thread.


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 11, 2009)

I think the arguein's about done dude o.o *looks* yeah i think its all good ^ ^


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 12, 2009)

Wolf has a white chest hair on his chest. <3


----------



## AlexX (Jan 12, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah, we don't care if they are official or not. That IS the point of shipping after all - to create a SOLID pairing out of non-canon pairings using the canon material that has presented.


I'm sorry, but this is 100% wrong.

Almost all of the shippings I've seen have been the writer/artist's two favorite characters regardless of how much sense it makes. As far as I can tell the only requirement is that the pairing has to be "cute" to the one making it.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 12, 2009)

AlexX said:


> I'm sorry, but this is 100% wrong.
> 
> Almost all of the shippings I've seen have been the writer/artist's two favorite characters regardless of how much sense it makes. As far as I can tell the only requirement is that the pairing has to be "cute" to the one making it.


I agree


----------



## Aurali (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry peoplez.. 

It gets all weird when people put my characters in relationships that I never intended them too.


----------



## .Ein. (Jan 12, 2009)

Tales of Symphonia
Xenosaga
Guilty Gear

Yes.  I do. =3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 12, 2009)

AlexX said:


> I'm sorry, but this is 100% wrong.
> 
> Almost all of the shippings I've seen have been the writer/artist's two favorite characters regardless of how much sense it makes. As far as I can tell the only requirement is that the pairing has to be "cute" to the one making it.



You are mistaking people who actually put effort to shipping to those who pair random people.

Then again, double standards. It's not all right to judge quickly on some stuff, but it's fine to judge quickly on others.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 12, 2009)

.Ein. said:


> Tales of Symphonia
> Xenosaga
> Guilty Gear
> 
> Yes.  I do. =3




I never got the appeal of Zelos being a womanizer and at the same time being homosexual with an interest towards Lloyd. (...okay honestly who wears the colour pink into battle with a "y" chromosome?)

I can understand him being bisexual or pansexual maybe.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 12, 2009)

Repsonse to the thread topic: absolutely not. I think character shipping is just too creepy to appreciate. Let the characters be as the developers intended them to be.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 12, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> (...okay honestly who wears the colour pink into battle with a "y" chromosome?)


Hey, REAL men wear pink!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 12, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I never got the appeal of Zelos being a womanizer and at the same time being homosexual with an interest towards Lloyd. (...okay honestly who wears the colour pink into battle with a "y" chromosome?)
> 
> I can understand him being bisexual or pansexual maybe.


He's not gay, He love Shihna.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 13, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> He's not gay, He love Shihna.


No no.

You mean "Ms. Jubblies".


----------



## SirRob (Jan 13, 2009)

AlexX said:


> No no.
> 
> You mean "Ms. Jubblies".


No no no.

You mean "Mom".


----------



## Dayken (Jan 13, 2009)

Does RPing as certain established video game characters with another person count? Granted, there wasn't any sex involved.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 13, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> He's not gay, He love Shihna.



But I made Sheena fall in love with Lloyd when I played through! D:


----------



## AlexX (Jan 13, 2009)

SirRob said:


> No no no.
> 
> You mean "Mom".


Does Zelos actually call her that in the game?

I didn't think so...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 13, 2009)

All I can say is... lolTales

And I really can't understand the argument using "let the characters develop". You might as well complain Rule 34 and fan stuff... heck, the fandom itself. Shippers, at least those who are not insane, believe that canon > ship. We're just doing it for the sake of fun.

Fucking double standards.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 13, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Does Zelos actually call her that in the game?
> 
> I didn't think so...


 Much better at being a mom than Rutee. Imo


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 13, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> All I can say is... lolTales
> 
> And I really can't understand the argument using "let the characters develop". You might as well complain Rule 34 and fan stuff... heck, the fandom itself. Shippers, at least those who are not insane, believe that canon > ship. We're just doing it for the sake of fun.
> 
> Fucking double standards.




But what if you don't like either?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 13, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Does Zelos actually call her that in the game?
> 
> I didn't think so...


No, Emil does. It's just that every time I see/hear of Sheena, I think of that skit.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 15, 2009)

To answer the thread, no. But i will one day when i can draw better.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 15, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> But what if you don't like either?



A fan that doesn't do art or story? :O


----------



## AlexX (Jan 15, 2009)

That is a TRUE fan of the series...

And now for something completely different:
*picks two people out of a hat*

*ships WO and DT64*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 15, 2009)

AlexX said:


> *ships WO and DT64*


A straight guy that likes homosexual pairing isn't straight, You know.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 15, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> A straight guy that likes homosexual pairing isn't straight, You know.


A. What are you talking about? Straight guys create same-sex pairings all the time. The disturbing amount of Kikyo/Kagome ships in existance are enough proof of that.

B. As I said, most shippers just pick names out of a hat. Making sense has never been a requirement for shipping.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 15, 2009)

AlexX said:


> A. What are you talking about? Straight guys create same-sex pairings all the time. The disturbing amount of Kikyo/Kagome ships in existance are enough proof of that.


 Kikyo/Kagome are _girls._


AlexX said:


> B. As I said, most shippers just pick names out of a hat. Making sense has never been a requirement for shipping.


But why them?


----------



## AlexX (Jan 15, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Kikyo/Kagome are girls.


So?



> But why them?


Those are the names that came out of the hat. There was no thought put into it or anything like that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 15, 2009)

AlexX said:


> So?


Most guys loves lesbians, Not gays.


AlexX said:


> Those are the names that came out of the hat. There was no thought put into it or anything like that.


Are you sure about that?


----------



## AlexX (Jan 15, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Most guys loves lesbians, Not gays.


Not really...



> Are you sure about that?


Most shippers don't put any more thought into their pairings than that. Why should I?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 15, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> A fan that doesn't do art or story? :O



I was only raising the theoretical question, since I actually DO see those types of people. The only stories I do might as well just be spin-offs since I find it hard to play a character. The "Bleach" fanfic that I had written didn't have any pre-existing characters play a role bigger than being mentioned.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 15, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Not really...



Um, yes it is. Perhaps 'loves' was not the proper word, but for the most part lesbians are more accepted/considered 'OMGHOT' to the straight male community in comparison to gay men, the fact that you're trying to say they're exactly the same is utterly ridiculous. You might think so, but you are a rare exception.


----------

